# Strawberry 11/3



## DeadI (Sep 12, 2007)

We started today at about 7:30 am and never really found the fish. We found a few here and there but it was never real consistent. Ended up with about 25 in the boat. Only one was a bow. Biggest was about a 4 lb cutt. 

All were caught on white tub jigs tipped with minnow. And we fished on the renegade side.


----------



## hook (Aug 24, 2009)

You did better than we did the day before. We fished renegade on friday and only caught 9 between the two of us. We also used tube jigs, but tipped them with with worms. The fish were not hitting as hard as I remember in years past, hopefully the best fishing is yet to come?


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

I hit the Berry yesterday (love early voting) and thought I'd pass on a tidbit. I was in a float tube at Renegade and kicked around for quite a while with only mediocre results. Then at about 3:30 PM, it just went crazy and I caught fish hand over fist until near sundown in the same area that was previously so-so. The same thing happened to a good buddy late last week. I have seen this pattern also in previous years at Renegade in November. If you go up, don't forget the late afternoon bite. Good luck.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Can't wait for the freeze on that place!


----------



## duckdog1us (Mar 4, 2012)

thats because you didnt take me see you should of gave me a call and i would have put ya on the fish


----------



## duckdog1us (Mar 4, 2012)

oops its not tie die's post sry


----------

